# Star 14 weeks old



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love the last picture with 1 floppy ear


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the last picture with 1 floppy ear


Thanks, I think both her ears will end up upright, they're higher than her mum's were at this age and hers ended up the cutest little prick ears.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is so beautiful, i have always been a 'Star' fan! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Pretty girl love her eyes


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

She's stunning :001_wub:

I have never seen a BC in that colour, what colour do they call it?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> She is so beautiful, i have always been a 'Star' fan! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you



oveione said:


> Pretty girl love her eyes


Thanks, her eyes are a bluey/green, I can't wait to see what colour they'll be!



Terrier Fan said:


> She's stunning :001_wub:
> 
> I have never seen a BC in that colour, what colour do they call it?


Thank you. She's lilac and white.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what a stunning girl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

She's beautiful, such a pretty pup! Never seen that colour before either


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> what a stunning girl.


Thank you



RoseForTheDead said:


> She's beautiful, such a pretty pup! Never seen that colour before either


Thanks, she's the dilute of red and white, so 2 copies of the recessive red gene and 2 copies of the recessive dilute gene, it's a very rare colour for BC's.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks, she's the dilute of red and white, so 2 copies of the recessive red gene and 2 copies of the recessive dilute gene, it's a very rare colour for BC's.


That makes Star all the more special :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shes so cute :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

she has always been gorgeous pup but she has really grown :thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> That makes Star all the more special :001_wub:


Thanks, she's really special to me!



Nicky10 said:


> Shes so cute :001_wub:


Thank you


new westie owner said:


> she has always been gorgeous pup but she has really grown :thumbup:


Thanks, they grow up so fast!


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

aww, gorgeous puppy!
I really like that colour
and Love the ears!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

nixie1990 said:


> aww, gorgeous puppy!
> I really like that colour
> and Love the ears!


Thank you.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very very sweet  Loving the floppy ears =]


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Very very sweet  Loving the floppy ears =]


Thanks, I think she'll end up with 2 prick ears like her mum.


----------

